# ma clé live usb Linux n'est plus bootable



## Morebany (1 Novembre 2019)

bonjour,

Sur Windows 10, j'avais crée avec UNetbootIn une clé live usb contenant une image iso de Linux.Quand je bootais sur un pc Microsoft sur cette clé, cela marchait !
Maintenant, sur un MacBook Air(OS:Mac Sierra), j'ai beau inséré cette clé live usb et elle n'est pas reconnue avec Disque de démarrage.
Pourquoi?

Existe-t-il un équivalent d'UNetbootin pour Mac OS Sierra?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Dheborah (4 Novembre 2019)

Est-ce que votre clef est formatée OS Mac ?


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2019)

Morebany a dit:


> Sur Windows 10, j'avais crée avec UNetbootIn une clé live usb contenant une image iso de Linux.Quand je bootais sur un pc Microsoft sur cette clé, cela marchait !


Si la clé a été formatée depuis un PC, c'est normal.


Morebany a dit:


> Maintenant, sur un MacBook Air(OS:Mac Sierra), j'ai beau inséré cette clé live usb et elle n'est pas reconnue avec Disque de démarrage.
> Pourquoi?


Le logiciel UNetbootin fonctionne très bien sous macOS mais à la condition impérative que la clé USB soit formatée en table de partition MBR et non pas en Table GUID.


----------



## Morebany (4 Novembre 2019)

Selon ce lien:








						Create a bootable USB stick on macOS | Ubuntu
					

Ubuntu is an open source software operating system that runs from the desktop, to the cloud, to all your internet connected things.




					tutorials.ubuntu.com
				





il faudrait formater la clé USB sur Mac en MS-DOS(FAT) et en table GUID avec Etcher
Je n'ai pas réussi à formater en MS-DOS(FAT) mais ça a marché en ExFat.

Que dire alors?


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2019)

Morebany a dit:


> Que dire alors?


Rien, puisque ce que je te mentionne dans ma précédente réponse correspond bien à...





...mais sous macOS, le nom est légèrement différent. Ne pas oublier qu'il faut sélectionner la racine de la clé USB et non pas la partition pour que la fenêtre d'information comme dans ma copie écran s'affiche, sinon on ne peut que formater sans option.


----------

